

FBI Hack news on Hackernews is Fake - abhishekdelta

The news (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4677527) currently on top in HN is a fake one. It was an old FBI hack by CyberZeist that happened in June 2012. Here's the real news url:<p>http://news.softpedia.com/news/CyberZeist-Claims-to-Have-Gained-Access-to-Hundreds-of-Federal-Accounts-276384.shtml<p>And here's the original url of the hack details:<p>http://leakster.net/leaks/fbimail<p>It seems someone simply copy-pasted the old stuff to make it look like a new hack by THA, (or may be they themselves did it for publicity?).<p>EDIT: Good news, the fake post is dead now. FTR http://pastebin.com/BjZMZV63
======
brokenparser
I cannot stand for this and hereby demand the FBI to be hacked for real.

~~~
abhishekdelta
It did get hacked, but a couple of months ago.

~~~
brokenparser
I had sex a couple of months ago, but that's not very satisfactory today.

~~~
fluxon
I had pie a couple of months ago. I still want pie.

~~~
EGreg
American pie?

------
Dylan16807
Wait, is it fake or is it real but old and repackaged?

Why did you make this a self post instead of a comment?

~~~
abhishekdelta
Its "Fake" in the context of the original post's claims.

And FYI I did post a comment at-first but hardly anyone noticed it (that
includes you too).. probably because the original post already had over a 90
comments and people didn't bother to go through all of them.

And I could already find some online websites and tech news blogs starting to
pick this news up from here and spread it on the internet. This kind of news
spreads so virally! So I made a post out of it so that people notice it. And
they did. Mission accomplished :)

------
jason_adleberg
I mean, it's happened before once:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8qgehH3kEQ>

